# Has anyone ACTUALLY reported a taxi driver?



## rosy83

So here are my top 3 run ins with a taxi driver and then the award for "taxi driver who upset me enough to make me finally complain goes to story 3"

1) Taxi driver tries to drive around me to pick up a white couple who look like they were about to hit the beach but then I managed to rightfully in the queue get in. Then for the rest of the only 10dhm journey the horrid man whinges about it being his prayer time and threatening to go straight to the mosque and I should know better. I pointed out to him that he has missed the prayer time (of the 5 a day) and why was his light on the cab on then? Needless to say he was abusive and also playing some religious guilt rubbish which wasnt even accurate.....oh and apparently he cannot control the light going off and on, on his taxi roof


2) A taxi driver picks me up and is so busy directing another gourmless taxi driver that he lets my meter fare run whilst he shouts out of the window and then hey presto in standstill traffic he loses concentration and brakes so abruptly that I bash and bruise my knee. Now in general they drive like maniacs and jerk the car at the best of times so I am not a precious petal....but this one very nearly sent me through the middle of the gap between seats. When I let out a yelp and a an OOUCH! The arrogant rude little guy started laughing and saying its the fault of the driver in front.....should of reported that one, but just tried to calm down and bite my tongue 

3) THE WINNER.....this guy pulls up outside dubai marina mall and tries to avoid picking people up until concierge whispers something to him. We load all our shopping bags and then I noticed that his meter already has 10DHM on it. Now the journey back to my flat on the marina is only 10DHM so I pointed this out. Now guys, myth and bull that taxi drivers feed u when this happens is that someone prebooked and then didnt show up and they cannot cancel the fare so OH NO.....look U have to pay. Not true...good drivers point out that the fare to my destination is going to be a certain amount so they will start the meter at the point it would naturAlly come to 10. 
This slimey guy started giving us abuse and saying to get out of his taxi whilst saying to the concierge in hindi....look they only want to go marina find me another customer. 

The final nail in the coffin that pushed me over the edge was when he did finally drop us, despite seeing us, 2 ladies struggling with loads of bags he merely popped his boot open and parked far from the curve. With my hands full of shopping I forgot to shut his boot on the final trip.....HMMM suddenly he had the energy to storm out of his car and demand why his boot was left open.....to which i replied, well you got an extra 10 didn't you due to your dishonesty so im sure u can close your own boot seeing as though you are out of your seat now? And next thing i know hes shouting in my face and said in his suddenly vastly improved english YOU ARE AN IDIOT


So yup reported him to the RTA....today I get a call saying the driver was questioned and he denied what happened and of course he wld never speak to woman like this. So in the end all he got is a warning and he will be 'monitored' for future offences

Now guys, I dont want him fired cus I know the old "oh but its only a few dhms to you so you should have let it go....oh he has starving kids to feed in pakistan....oh taxi drivers do 12 hour shifts and are exhausted and thats their excuse'.....

but CUMMON !! my dad was a manual labour on the docks in Wales making even less in the 60s and he managed to not abuse people or complain (and still feed his starving wife and kids....) He would have loved an air conditioned taxi driving job.

Also there are philipino staff that make a lot less than taxi drivers and they manage to be so helpful, humble, sweet.

Apologies for the LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG post but can anyone share experiences / or has anyone reported a taxi driver.....what feedback / follow up were you given?


----------



## Simey

rosy83 said:


> So here are my top 3 run ins with a taxi driver and then the award for "taxi driver who upset me enough to make me finally complain goes to story 3"
> 
> 1) Taxi driver tries to drive around me to pick up a white couple who look like they were about to hit the beach but then I managed to rightfully in the queue get in. Then for the rest of the only 10dhm journey the horrid man whinges about it being his prayer time and threatening to go straight to the mosque and I should know better. I pointed out to him that he has missed the prayer time (of the 5 a day) and why was his light on the cab on then? Needless to say he was abusive and also playing some religious guilt rubbish which wasnt even accurate.....oh and apparently he cannot control the light going off and on, on his taxi roof
> 
> 
> 2) A taxi driver picks me up and is so busy directing another gourmless taxi driver that he lets my meter fare run whilst he shouts out of the window and then hey presto in standstill traffic he loses concentration and brakes so abruptly that I bash and bruise my knee. Now in general they drive like maniacs and jerk the car at the best of times so I am not a precious petal....but this one very nearly sent me through the middle of the gap between seats. When I let out a yelp and a an OOUCH! The arrogant rude little guy started laughing and saying its the fault of the driver in front.....should of reported that one, but just tried to calm down and bite my tongue
> 
> 3) THE WINNER.....this guy pulls up outside dubai marina mall and tries to avoid picking people up until concierge whispers something to him. We load all our shopping bags and then I noticed that his meter already has 10DHM on it. Now the journey back to my flat on the marina is only 10DHM so I pointed this out. Now guys, myth and bull that taxi drivers feed u when this happens is that someone prebooked and then didnt show up and they cannot cancel the fare so OH NO.....look U have to pay. Not true...good drivers point out that the fare to my destination is going to be a certain amount so they will start the meter at the point it would naturAlly come to 10.
> This slimey guy started giving us abuse and saying to get out of his taxi whilst saying to the concierge in hindi....look they only want to go marina find me another customer.
> 
> The final nail in the coffin that pushed me over the edge was when he did finally drop us, despite seeing us, 2 ladies struggling with loads of bags he merely popped his boot open and parked far from the curve. With my hands full of shopping I forgot to shut his boot on the final trip.....HMMM suddenly he had the energy to storm out of his car and demand why his boot was left open.....to which i replied, well you got an extra 10 didn't you due to your dishonesty so im sure u can close your own boot seeing as though you are out of your seat now? And next thing i know hes shouting in my face and said in his suddenly vastly improved english YOU ARE AN IDIOT
> 
> 
> So yup reported him to the RTA....today I get a call saying the driver was questioned and he denied what happened and of course he wld never speak to woman like this. So in the end all he got is a warning and he will be 'monitored' for future offences
> 
> Now guys, I dont want him fired cus I know the old "oh but its only a few dhms to you so you should have let it go....oh he has starving kids to feed in pakistan....oh taxi drivers do 12 hour shifts and are exhausted and thats their excuse'.....
> 
> but CUMMON !! my dad was a manual labour on the docks in Wales making even less in the 60s and he managed to not abuse people or complain (and still feed his starving wife and kids....) He would have loved an air conditioned taxi driving job.
> 
> Also there are philipino staff that make a lot less than taxi drivers and they manage to be so helpful, humble, sweet.
> 
> Apologies for the LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG post but can anyone share experiences / or has anyone reported a taxi driver.....what feedback / follow up were you given?


If you think the taxis are bad here, try Washington, DC. 

The best and most professional taxis I have ridden in are Germany or London, closely followed by any cab run by Uber. But oh boy you pay for the privilege.


----------



## akifshamim

rosy83 said:


> So here are my top 3 run ins with a taxi driver and then the award for "taxi driver who upset me enough to make me finally complain goes to story 3"
> 
> 1) Taxi driver tries to drive around me to pick up a white couple who look like they were about to hit the beach but then I managed to rightfully in the queue get in. Then for the rest of the only 10dhm journey the horrid man whinges about it being his prayer time and threatening to go straight to the mosque and I should know better. I pointed out to him that he has missed the prayer time (of the 5 a day) and why was his light on the cab on then? Needless to say he was abusive and also playing some religious guilt rubbish which wasnt even accurate.....oh and apparently he cannot control the light going off and on, on his taxi roof
> 
> 
> 2) A taxi driver picks me up and is so busy directing another gourmless taxi driver that he lets my meter fare run whilst he shouts out of the window and then hey presto in standstill traffic he loses concentration and brakes so abruptly that I bash and bruise my knee. Now in general they drive like maniacs and jerk the car at the best of times so I am not a precious petal....but this one very nearly sent me through the middle of the gap between seats. When I let out a yelp and a an OOUCH! The arrogant rude little guy started laughing and saying its the fault of the driver in front.....should of reported that one, but just tried to calm down and bite my tongue
> 
> 3) THE WINNER.....this guy pulls up outside dubai marina mall and tries to avoid picking people up until concierge whispers something to him. We load all our shopping bags and then I noticed that his meter already has 10DHM on it. Now the journey back to my flat on the marina is only 10DHM so I pointed this out. Now guys, myth and bull that taxi drivers feed u when this happens is that someone prebooked and then didnt show up and they cannot cancel the fare so OH NO.....look U have to pay. Not true...good drivers point out that the fare to my destination is going to be a certain amount so they will start the meter at the point it would naturAlly come to 10.
> This slimey guy started giving us abuse and saying to get out of his taxi whilst saying to the concierge in hindi....look they only want to go marina find me another customer.
> 
> The final nail in the coffin that pushed me over the edge was when he did finally drop us, despite seeing us, 2 ladies struggling with loads of bags he merely popped his boot open and parked far from the curve. With my hands full of shopping I forgot to shut his boot on the final trip.....HMMM suddenly he had the energy to storm out of his car and demand why his boot was left open.....to which i replied, well you got an extra 10 didn't you due to your dishonesty so im sure u can close your own boot seeing as though you are out of your seat now? And next thing i know hes shouting in my face and said in his suddenly vastly improved english YOU ARE AN IDIOT
> 
> 
> So yup reported him to the RTA....today I get a call saying the driver was questioned and he denied what happened and of course he wld never speak to woman like this. So in the end all he got is a warning and he will be 'monitored' for future offences
> 
> Now guys, I dont want him fired cus I know the old "oh but its only a few dhms to you so you should have let it go....oh he has starving kids to feed in pakistan....oh taxi drivers do 12 hour shifts and are exhausted and thats their excuse'.....
> 
> but CUMMON !! my dad was a manual labour on the docks in Wales making even less in the 60s and he managed to not abuse people or complain (and still feed his starving wife and kids....) He would have loved an air conditioned taxi driving job.
> 
> Also there are philipino staff that make a lot less than taxi drivers and they manage to be so helpful, humble, sweet.
> 
> Apologies for the LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG post but can anyone share experiences / or has anyone reported a taxi driver.....what feedback / follow up were you given?


Long Post, 

Short Reply 

I always have good experiences so far. Its been 3 months and all the taxi drivers that iv been with, were cool, calm, decent, helpful, gentlemen oh and they were so respectful. 

Not everyone is same so yes there will be quite a few who violates the rules and Dont give a crap to their customers etc 

Sometimes you're having a bad day, and during that time you need someone to put you on the right track, and that someone can be you  so you did the right thing to complain.


----------



## Tropicana

rosy83 said:


> Now guys, I dont want him fired cus I know the old "oh but its only a few dhms to you so you should have let it go....oh he has starving kids to feed in pakistan....oh taxi drivers do 12 hour shifts and are exhausted and thats their excuse'.....
> 
> but CUMMON !?


taxi drivers in Dubai at least have it reasonably well compared to quite a few others. Their take-home amounts are considerably more than their counterparts in Sharjah or RAK.

And the average driver makes at least twice as the average cashier or waiter.
But many of them want to make continuous trips from Marina to DXB and then Mirdif to Bin Batuta. 

And hate to stereotype , but drivers from some areas are worse than others.
I grew up in Abu Dhabi taking taxis and i remember the driver who cursed me because i made him 2 minutes late for his Namaaz.....those who pray will notice the irony

Little surprise then, that the newer taxis in Abu Dhabi have far less drivers from this region compared to the older ones, whose drivers were 95% from that area...

if i had time in my hand and was in your place, i would have called the police on the driver calling you idiot; people get into trouble for words/gesture less malicious than a driver who cheats you and then calls you idiot .


----------



## Moe78

Yup my lesson learned was, don't bother the RTA with this because they do NOT actually help! If the guy has been abusive and tried to cheat you, take his details and go to the police. Maybe it won't help but it's a more effective waste of time than informing the RTA.


----------



## abim

Hi,

I agree, the RTA aren't helpful when dealing with complaints. I once accidentally left my unlocked phone in a taxi only for the guy to give it back to me the next day after having a good look through it and taking photos of himself with it. Reported it and nothing was done.

Abu


----------



## Gavtek

Wait, you actually paid the extra 10 Dhs?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

My experience with taxis has been largely positive. I've only felt the need to complain once as the taxi driver screamed at me and person I was out with to get out of his taxi as he had been queuing and didn't want a short distance fair. He then refused to give me his taxi number and instead screamed at me again. 

Got out with his driver number and lodged a complaint straight away. RTA rang me a couple of weeks later, very early in morning, to say he'd been fined and offered his apologies. I forgot how much fine was but it was enough for me to not to remember amount, it was probably therefore right. 

I wouldn't normally have bothered reporting him as I'd heard about a lack of action in other cases, but I was happy with the overall process.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Rosy,

I just saw the title of your thread. I did report a Taxi Driver to RTA a week ago. The driver made his way through me by squeezing on the other lane and hit my side mirror.

I took a picture of the plate with my smartphone, called up RTA, lodged a complaint and they followed up.

I usually do not report depending on the situation. He could have asked me politely to pass me as he was literally on my left side, he was indeed in a hurry but he did not.


----------



## rosy83

Canuck_Sens said:


> Rosy,
> 
> I just saw the title of your thread. I did report a Taxi Driver to RTA a week ago. The driver made his way through me by squeezing on the other lane and hit my side mirror.
> 
> I took a picture of the plate with my smartphone, called up RTA, lodged a complaint and they followed up.
> 
> I usually do not report depending on the situation. He could have asked me politely to pass me as he was literally on my left side, he was indeed in a hurry but he did not.


Did you receive any follow up? I think the others have pointed out something, theres no real way of knowing anything was done or actions taken

Whole thing makes me fed up

I know the 'race card' is probably excessively discussed on this forum but I am pretty sure I get a bad time with the drivers because they assume I am pakistani or indian too so they can get away with picking on me.

Oh...to be a blue eyed blonde haired fair skinned resident......


----------



## Jinx

My bf and flatmate have both reported taxi drivers; my flatmate argued with one who wouldn't take her to her destination (less than 10dhs trip, a VERY COMMON problem I encounter since I live in Sh. Zayed Rd) and I can't remember why my bf reported his. My bf said you can log into some RTA site and check the complain, but he said his disappeared. I don't believe they really do anything to the drivers, even though they claim they are fined, because most of the defiant ones are huge jerks and really could care less about being reported.


----------



## akifshamim

Maybe they need some more education on how to handle or communicate with customers. I would also add that many customers also create problems for taxi drivers and they dont know if they're doing that but they just complain that they have been misled or cheated by cab drivers. so not everyone is always right.. sometimes its your fault and sometimes its theirs.

Anyway you should always report if you think they have done something wrong. but try to sort things by yourself too. talk to them nicely and i hope they will listen to you and apologize to you nicely.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

rosy83 said:


> Did you receive any follow up?


Yes I did get a call from RTA explaining what they did. They handed over a final warning to the driver stating that he will be terminated if he receives another one. Apparently it was not his "first time".


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would of told him to **** off about that 10 dirhams.... 

I dont get in taxis much but today I had to drop a vehicle for servicing (and since that takes 6 hours to do a basic oil change at al tayer FFS....), took a taxi home. He changed the mirror to be able to stare at me and I had the 'super duper creepy' vibe. Can one call the RTA just to report creepyness?? Where oh where are the women pink taxis!!! I would pay double to be able to find a woman taxi at this point on a regular basis!!!! Never in my life before I came here would I think that I would think like that... 

Can the RTA please start giving the guys deodorant. I know it is a dumb request but I can not handle the BO. Just make it a part of their 'package' like housing allowance. Dont give them a deoderant allowance, give them deodorant. I know is petty, but it is really bad.....


----------



## Tropicana

akifshamim said:


> Maybe they need some more education on how to handle or communicate with customers. I would also add that many customers also create problems for taxi drivers and they dont know if they're doing that but they just complain that they have been misled or cheated by cab drivers. so not everyone is always right.. sometimes its your fault and sometimes its theirs.
> 
> .


Nothing to do with education; the ones being discussed here are those who act like jerks refusing to go on short journeys or refusing to stop for customers, or trying to cheat.


Customers creating problems for drivers??

Yes, drivers complain to me how some people take them only for 10 dhs fare; they prefer getting 100 dhs every ride.

They also complain how they have to drive in congested areas......

Now if a driver hates having to do journeys for 10 dhs (which 3 years back would cost 6 dhs), he shouldnt be driving a taxi.


----------



## akifshamim

Jynxgirl said:


> Can the RTA please start giving the guys deodorant. I know it is a dumb request but I can not handle the BO. Just make it a part of their 'package' like housing allowance. Dont give them a deoderant allowance, give them deodorant. I know is petty, but it is really bad.....


Lol deodrant allowance  its pretty bad when anyone comes to work without taking shower or clean cloth. And without using deodrant. They should make this a rule officially lol


----------



## indoMLA

Jynxgirl said:


> Can the RTA please start giving the guys deodorant. I know it is a dumb request but I can not handle the BO. Just make it a part of their 'package' like housing allowance. Dont give them a deoderant allowance, give them deodorant. I know is petty, but it is really bad.....


It wouldn't matter, most deodorant is not antiperspirant, it just a fragrance. They will just smell like covered up BO.



Tropicana said:


> Nothing to do with education; the ones being discussed here are those who act like jerks refusing to go on short journeys or refusing to stop for customers, or trying to cheat.
> 
> Customers creating problems for drivers??
> 
> Yes, drivers complain to me how some people take them only for 10 dhs fare; they prefer getting 100 dhs every ride.
> .


I just lie to them telling them I am going to Abu Dhabi or RAK and then as soon as the meter starts and they are on their way, then say take a right right here and this is where I need to go. :spit:


----------



## Tropicana

indoMLA said:


> I just lie to them telling them I am going to Abu Dhabi or RAK and then as soon as the meter starts and they are on their way, then say take a right right here and this is where I need to go. :spit:


Then again, most taxi drivers would not want to mess with you,


----------



## vantage

Last night i got a taxi from home in Jumeira 2 down towards the marina somewhere.
The meter was at 12 AED before we even got out of Jum 2.
I immediately thought of this thread.
Now, i'm overweight, but can run round the full extent of Jumeirah 2 in around 25 minutes.
I can drive out of it in about 1 minute.

I pulled the guy up about his tenuous route to Al Wasl Rd "quickest way sir, quickets way"

The quickest way does not invovle U-turns, or goin ground the block and ending up where you started.
If you don't know the way, ASK!

If you are going to fleece someone, make sure you are not pulling a fast one WHERE THEY LIVE!!

total fare - 49 AED.

I gave him a choice:
full fare of 49 AED and a call to the RTA.
or
30 AED, say no more about it.

I paid 30 AED


----------



## indoMLA

vantage said:


> Last night i got a taxi from home in Jumeira 2 down towards the marina somewhere.
> The meter was at 12 AED before we even got out of Jum 2.
> I immediately thought of this thread.
> Now, i'm overweight, but can run round the full extent of Jumeirah 2 in around 25 minutes.
> I can drive out of it in about 1 minute.
> 
> I pulled the guy up about his tenuous route to Al Wasl Rd "quickest way sir, *quickets *way"
> 
> The quickest way does not *invovle *U-turns, or *goin *ground the block and ending up where you started.
> If you don't know the way, ASK!
> 
> If you are going to fleece someone, make sure you are not pulling a fast one WHERE THEY LIVE!!
> 
> total fare - 49 AED.
> 
> I gave him a choice:
> full fare of 49 AED and a call to the RTA.
> or
> 30 AED, say no more about it.
> 
> I paid 30 AED


I especially like how you spelled it the way they said it....


----------



## rosy83

vantage said:


> Last night i got a taxi from home in Jumeira 2 down towards the marina somewhere.
> The meter was at 12 AED before we even got out of Jum 2.
> I immediately thought of this thread.
> Now, i'm overweight, but can run round the full extent of Jumeirah 2 in around 25 minutes.
> I can drive out of it in about 1 minute.
> 
> I pulled the guy up about his tenuous route to Al Wasl Rd "quickest way sir, quickets way"
> 
> The quickest way does not invovle U-turns, or goin ground the block and ending up where you started.
> If you don't know the way, ASK!
> 
> If you are going to fleece someone, make sure you are not pulling a fast one WHERE THEY LIVE!!
> 
> total fare - 49 AED.
> 
> I gave him a choice:
> full fare of 49 AED and a call to the RTA.
> or
> 30 AED, say no more about it.
> 
> I paid 30 AED


Good for you! They are dishonest.

But I honestly think that we should continue reporting misdemeanours and then it's recorded you would hope somehow 
Who knows maybe if we don't let them keep getting away with this rubbish something will be done abt it eventually 
At the very least repeat offenders sacked


----------



## Juu

Hi,

I actually made a complaint to RTA last December. Here is the story and outcome:

I was leaving my building in Marina with my girlfriend as we were heading to Aprons & Hammers (next to Barasti) and I knew any taxi would be pissed to get such a short fare with bad traffic.

Anyway, a taxi stopped by us and refused to open until I told him were we wanted to go, and didn't open the doors. Hopefully, a police car was passing by and the driver had no choice but to open when I was waving my hands to the cops.

Once inside, he spent the next 2 minutes shooting and insulting us, looking at us very aggressively. I asked him to pull over and let us go but he locked the doors. 

Once arrived at the gate next to barasti, after 5 minutes of hearing his complaints, the bouncers came to ask where we were going and I asked to open the gates. The driver refused to go down all the way of the jetty and blocked the traffic until I would eventually pay. The bouncer came to ask him to move and the driver got off the car and pushed the bouncer. The security guards around managed to avoid a fight and put him back in his taxi. I left 10 Dhs in the cab to cover the fare (I should have not, I know) and called directly RTA while the bouncer called as well to witness.

2 weeks afterwards, I received a call from RTA. Results:
- 2 month suspension 
- 2 months back in school following a behavioral track
- a 200 AED fine for his behavior
- a 200 AED for refusing initially to take us
- Confirmation that it wasn't his first time of showing aggressiveness. Next time he will be deported.


----------



## TeamUSA61

*Reporting Taxi Drivers*

Here is my only bad run in (so far) with a Taxi Driver. Just moved here, was staying at ICRS (Intercon Res. Suites) in Festival City, wanted go into Deira/Bur Dubai to a furniture store. Staff calls for a taxi, taxi shows up we get in, he starts the meter and pulls out. Once we are around the building he asks again where we are going? I explain to him again including area where the furniture store is located. He then says he doesn't know where that is so I tell him to drive around the hotel back to the front. We get out, and he starts to argue about the 6 AED Fare on the meter for driving around the BLOCK!!!! Needless to say I did get a bit upset and somewhat loud, but in the end I did not report him as I just couldn't be bothered. Should have though.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

wow!


----------



## ccr

TeamUSA61 said:


> ...argue about the 6 AED Fare on the meter...


He gave you a break, minimum taxi payment is 10 AED isn't ?


----------



## TeamUSA61

ccr said:


> He gave you a break, minimum taxi payment is 10 AED isn't ?


You are right, but it would have been difficult throwing two 5 aed bills at him, doesn't quite have the same effect 

5 1 Dirham and two fifty fil coins into the cab seemed to punctuate my displeasure.


----------



## thinklink

Would love to share my story with you, a bit long tough. Here we go:

I took a taxi from Le Meridien Hotel on airport Road to Festival City Tower. When I got into the taxi, I could immediately smell this very unpleasant stinky odour and the air con wasn't on. Anyway, as I was in a hurry to get to work and the journey wasn't long, I didn't wait for another one. After about one minute in the cab, I noticed that the metre board wasn't showing anything, so I asked the driver, who then explained to me it's because of the reflection of sunlight! I was in doubt but I didn't insist, anyway, the driver then started asking me these typical 'friendly' questions like 'where are you from? what do you do? where are you working?....etc'. I gave short answers as I didn't want to talk much... Then the driver starting playing very loud rock music, which was really annoying! 

I immediately informed him to turn off. The next thing he did was, you just couldn't believe it, he started speeding up and overtaking other cars in front by driving on the other side of the road!!! I was really shocked! Right after that, when we were about to approach the destination, the metre suddenly showed 29 AED! The fact is, it wouldn't take more than 15 for the journey even with traffic ! I was really crossed, so I told the driver that he's cheating on me, then I refused to pay him anything by just walking away... You know what, he waited there for me for an hour..He even went to the security in the building to look for me. In the end, he even came inside the office!!! The company reception couldn't handle it as the driver's even threatening them that he's gonna call the police. I told the reception to let him report to the police if he thinks he's right! Obviously he didn't!

What I did was, I called the RTA complaint number and explained to them what happened and also informed the taxi agency to ask the driver to leave the premise as it was really inappropriate for him to come to the company office.

The driver didn't leave until he was told so by the taxi company. 

10 days later, I received a call from RTA who gave me advice and informed me the outcome of the complaint.

Advice: pay and ask for receipt and then complain, so that I have evidence of the route and charge. I might get compensation for over-charing.

Outcome: the driver received warning and shouldered the cost himself. No fine mentioned.


----------



## crt454

rosy83 said:


> So here are my top 3 run ins with a taxi driver and then the award for "taxi driver who upset me enough to make me finally complain goes to story 3"
> 
> 1) Taxi driver tries to drive around me to pick up a white couple who look like they were about to hit the beach but then I managed to rightfully in the queue get in. Then for the rest of the only 10dhm journey the horrid man whinges about it being his prayer time and threatening to go straight to the mosque and I should know better. I pointed out to him that he has missed the prayer time (of the 5 a day) and why was his light on the cab on then? Needless to say he was abusive and also playing some religious guilt rubbish which wasnt even accurate.....oh and apparently he cannot control the light going off and on, on his taxi roof
> 
> 
> 2) A taxi driver picks me up and is so busy directing another gourmless taxi driver that he lets my meter fare run whilst he shouts out of the window and then hey presto in standstill traffic he loses concentration and brakes so abruptly that I bash and bruise my knee. Now in general they drive like maniacs and jerk the car at the best of times so I am not a precious petal....but this one very nearly sent me through the middle of the gap between seats. When I let out a yelp and a an OOUCH! The arrogant rude little guy started laughing and saying its the fault of the driver in front.....should of reported that one, but just tried to calm down and bite my tongue
> 
> 3) THE WINNER.....this guy pulls up outside dubai marina mall and tries to avoid picking people up until concierge whispers something to him. We load all our shopping bags and then I noticed that his meter already has 10DHM on it. Now the journey back to my flat on the marina is only 10DHM so I pointed this out. Now guys, myth and bull that taxi drivers feed u when this happens is that someone prebooked and then didnt show up and they cannot cancel the fare so OH NO.....look U have to pay. Not true...good drivers point out that the fare to my destination is going to be a certain amount so they will start the meter at the point it would naturAlly come to 10.
> This slimey guy started giving us abuse and saying to get out of his taxi whilst saying to the concierge in hindi....look they only want to go marina find me another customer.
> 
> The final nail in the coffin that pushed me over the edge was when he did finally drop us, despite seeing us, 2 ladies struggling with loads of bags he merely popped his boot open and parked far from the curve. With my hands full of shopping I forgot to shut his boot on the final trip.....HMMM suddenly he had the energy to storm out of his car and demand why his boot was left open.....to which i replied, well you got an extra 10 didn't you due to your dishonesty so im sure u can close your own boot seeing as though you are out of your seat now? And next thing i know hes shouting in my face and said in his suddenly vastly improved english YOU ARE AN IDIOT
> 
> 
> So yup reported him to the RTA....today I get a call saying the driver was questioned and he denied what happened and of course he wld never speak to woman like this. So in the end all he got is a warning and he will be 'monitored' for future offences
> 
> Now guys, I dont want him fired cus I know the old "oh but its only a few dhms to you so you should have let it go....oh he has starving kids to feed in pakistan....oh taxi drivers do 12 hour shifts and are exhausted and thats their excuse'.....
> 
> but CUMMON !! my dad was a manual labour on the docks in Wales making even less in the 60s and he managed to not abuse people or complain (and still feed his starving wife and kids....) He would have loved an air conditioned taxi driving job.
> 
> Also there are philipino staff that make a lot less than taxi drivers and they manage to be so helpful, humble, sweet.
> 
> Apologies for the LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG post but can anyone share experiences / or has anyone reported a taxi driver.....what feedback / follow up were you given?


Have some sympathy for these drivers for crying out loud, also understand there the unfortunate ones,do you know there situation? they could of had sick family member back home, or had a bad day,or have just been giving a 2 weeks notice... who knows,

Do you know what it feels like to sit on your bottom for 12 hours and just drive around and take orders from a stranger? I don't think so.


----------



## vantage

crt454 said:


> Have some sympathy for these drivers for crying out loud, also understand there the unfortunate ones,do you know there situation? they could of had sick family member back home, or had a bad day,or have just been giving a 2 weeks notice... who knows,
> 
> Do you know what it feels like to sit on your bottom for 12 hours and just drive around and take orders from a stranger? I don't think so.


SO that makes it OK to lie, be abusive, deceitful, dishonest, criminally dangerous?
No.

The vast majority are law abiding and hard working (if a little insensitive with the 'go' pedal) but there are some serious offenders here.

Note, they appear to get warnings, and the fines are in line with their salaries (200AED here or there) so the punishments meted out are fair, if they ar ereported.
Repeat offender = deportation.
all fair enough.

No, my life is clearly not as depressing as that of a taxi driver. i am not supporting family on another continent. But when i do get bad news, i don't bundle strangers into a 1.5 tonne missile and aim it down Sheikh Zayed Rd at 140 straddling two lanes.


----------



## Tropicana

crt454 said:


> Have some sympathy for these drivers for crying out loud, also understand there the unfortunate ones,do you know there situation? they could of had sick family member back home, or had a bad day,or have just been giving a 2 weeks notice... who knows,
> 
> Do you know what it feels like to sit on your bottom for 12 hours and just drive around and take orders from a stranger? I don't think so.


Taxi drivers in Dubai at least typically earn twice as the average cashier and 6 times the average cleaner's income

The cleaner has a worse job than a driver, and btw they dont drive for 12 hours.


----------



## Laowei

thinklink said:


> Would love to share my story with you, a bit long tough. Here we go:
> 
> I took a taxi from Le Meridien Hotel on airport Road to Festival City Tower. When I got into the taxi, I could immediately smell this very unpleasant stinky odour and the air con wasn't on. Anyway, as I was in a hurry to get to work and the journey wasn't long, I didn't wait for another one. After about one minute in the cab, I noticed that the metre board wasn't showing anything, so I asked the driver, who then explained to me it's because of the reflection of sunlight! I was in doubt but I didn't insist, anyway, the driver then started asking me these typical 'friendly' questions like 'where are you from? what do you do? where are you working?....etc'. I gave short answers as I didn't want to talk much... Then the driver starting playing very loud rock music, which was really annoying!
> 
> I immediately informed him to turn off. The next thing he did was, you just couldn't believe it, he started speeding up and overtaking other cars in front by driving on the other side of the road!!! I was really shocked! Right after that, when we were about to approach the destination, the metre suddenly showed 29 AED! The fact is, it wouldn't take more than 15 for the journey even with traffic ! I was really crossed, so I told the driver that he's cheating on me, then I refused to pay him anything by just walking away... You know what, he waited there for me for an hour..He even went to the security in the building to look for me. In the end, he even came inside the office!!! The company reception couldn't handle it as the driver's even threatening them that he's gonna call the police. I told the reception to let him report to the police if he thinks he's right! Obviously he didn't!
> 
> What I did was, I called the RTA complaint number and explained to them what happened and also informed the taxi agency to ask the driver to leave the premise as it was really inappropriate for him to come to the company office.
> 
> The driver didn't leave until he was told so by the taxi company.
> 
> 10 days later, I received a call from RTA who gave me advice and informed me the outcome of the complaint.
> 
> Advice: pay and ask for receipt and then complain, so that I have evidence of the route and charge. I might get compensation for over-charing.
> 
> Outcome: the driver received warning and shouldered the cost himself. No fine mentioned.


Would of thought the taxi experience here was like being driven in a limo compared to China, at least the taxis are in good condition,clean, taxi driver doesnt smoke during the journey, hack out of the windows and there are actually seatbelts in the rear.


----------



## thinklink

Laowei said:


> Would of thought the taxi experience here was like being driven in a limo compared to China, at least the taxis are in good condition,clean, taxi driver doesnt smoke during the journey, hack out of the windows and there are actually seatbelts in the rear.


Are we comparing one small city to a huge nation here? There are standardised taxi systems across many Chinese cities. Clearly what you experienced is an extrem case unfortunately. You can never generalise things in China, which is gigantic!


----------



## Laowei

thinklink said:


> Are we comparing one small city to a huge nation here? There are standardised taxi systems across many Chinese cities. Clearly what you experienced is an extrem case unfortunately. You can never generalise things in China, which is gigantic!


Er yes i can actually, as lived there for 4 years and spent the more than 10 yrs travelling to most major cities and provinces from lionyang to chongching to Zhongshan. I would bet a shiney Yuan that i have been to more cities in China than you have been a native. Youre not in ZhongHua now so you can drop the party line. You know as well as i do that its common place in any major city, forget the small cities , for taxi drivers to smoke, spit , have seat belts in taxis which are covered with a stupid white seat cover that makes them in-operable and have an ID card that looks nothing like them.

The only time the taxis in Shanghai were upgraded was for the Expo and then they bought in some decent VW people carriers to replace some of the old VW passets that run around on their last legs. 

Yes i agree there is a standardised system of taxis in China but where that standards sits versus the Dubai system is a very poor standard. Scariest taxi ride ive had was from Changchun to Songyuan over the pleasantly named 'road of death' in -30 degree in a car with bald tyres, negligable brakes and no heater. thundering a long a mountain road at night in that death trap made you long for a safe driver with a BO problem.


----------



## akifshamim

Tropicana said:


> Taxi drivers in Dubai at least typically earn twice as the average cashier and 6 times the average cleaner's income
> 
> The cleaner has a worse job than a driver, and btw they dont drive for 12 hours.


We're not having a conversation who works hard and whose job is worse.

This thread was simple as it seemed in the beginning, Has anyone Actually reported a taxi driver?

If you have been mistreated or mislead then yes anyone should report to the authorities and this is how it works but ethically don't argue with the drivers. Because it shows how YOU handle things.

And last thing i wanted to say is, If someone is having bad time with drivers like 3 to 4 times in a week then i guess problem is with that person and not with the drivers. so stop blaming them and ask yourself who is wrong at the first place and why is it only you whose having bad experiences Lol

Anyway Cheers everyone and may you all have good trouble free time with cab drivers


----------



## Tropicana

akifshamim said:


> We're not having a conversation who works hard and whose job is worse.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, we are.
> 
> When someone posts saying that some taxi drivers cheat and behave badly because they are working hard for 12 hours a day, it is only obvious that I will point out that people in more strenuous tasks dont act like this


----------



## allen.brown1986

Gavtek said:


> Wait, you actually paid the extra 10 Dhs?


That is a valid question.


----------



## thinklink

Laowei said:


> Er yes i can actually, as lived there for 4 years and spent the more than 10 yrs travelling to most major cities and provinces from lionyang to chongching to Zhongshan. I would bet a shiney Yuan that i have been to more cities in China than you have been a native. Youre not in ZhongHua now so you can drop the party line. You know as well as i do that its common place in any major city, forget the small cities , for taxi drivers to smoke, spit , have seat belts in taxis which are covered with a stupid white seat cover that makes them in-operable and have an ID card that looks nothing like them.
> 
> The only time the taxis in Shanghai were upgraded was for the Expo and then they bought in some decent VW people carriers to replace some of the old VW passets that run around on their last legs.
> 
> Yes i agree there is a standardised system of taxis in China but where that standards sits versus the Dubai system is a very poor standard. Scariest taxi ride ive had was from Changchun to Songyuan over the pleasantly named 'road of death' in -30 degree in a car with bald tyres, negligable brakes and no heater. thundering a long a mountain road at night in that death trap made you long for a safe driver with a BO problem.


Wow, that sounds really dangerous! I personally have never had such experience. I wouldn't bet with you with regards to the places in China you've been to coz I was in the UK for the last 4 years, I'd love to bet with you the contrary, lol...Anyway, that's not the point. 

My point actually is that China is a huge, diverse and unevenly developed country in it's unprecedented transformation period, however, foreigners or medias tend to generalise or even exaggerate things they see and problems they experienced, which isn't objective.

What your posted here might frighten visitors away from China, lol...

Anyway, back to the topic here in Dubai


----------



## Laowei

Not my intention at all thinklink to frighten visitors away from China, love China, the place, people, culture and of course the food. My wife and daughters would move back to Shanghai in a heart beat, please dont think im bashing China as my intent was just to highlight the difference in perception between good v bad taxi services.

Duìbùqǐ màofàn .


----------



## rosy83

akifshamim said:


> We're not having a conversation who works hard and whose job is worse.
> 
> And last thing i wanted to say is, If someone is having bad time with drivers like 3 to 4 times in a week then i guess problem is with that person and not with the drivers. so stop blaming them and ask yourself who is wrong at the first place and why is it only you whose having bad experiences Lol


Akif,
Sorry I disagree that if a person is having trouble 2-3 times a week that in anyway proves a problem with the passenger, I think the stories here show that there is a real problem here with drivers

When I first got here I thought awesome taxi drivers are pakistani I will be in safe hands and I speak their language

Instead i have found them to be sleazy, rude, lazy, moody, dangerous. You are right they are not all the same. But my colleagues and I use taxi at least twice a day, 5 days a week, and 9 out of 10 times we share the same taxi driver stories. We can't all be nasty people just choosing to blame taxi drivers

I think the comparisons of jobs is relevant here because it points out that taxi drivers do not have it the worst out here, their job is NOT as hard as some of the other less desirable roles like roadside construction workers or cleaners....

I don't mean to be confrontational or disrespect your opinions, but as a woman I feel its unfair that taxi drivers have repeatedly made me feel threatened, unsafe, scared.


----------



## akifshamim

rosy83 said:


> I don't mean to be confrontational or disrespect your opinions, but as a woman I feel its unfair that taxi drivers have repeatedly made me feel threatened, unsafe, scared.


You're right. Not everyone is same but yes there are some lazy and rude people out there who should be reported and dealt with severe actions not just warnings. 

Setting one good example will straighten all of them for atleast some months! 

And its sad that some Pakistani Drivers made you feel threatened, unsafe and scared. This is not acceptable at any cost.


----------



## Gwayland7

Quick story from me, last week I had a taxi driver who was on his phone (not hands free) twice in 5 minutes. I asked him to please not talk on the phone while he was driving, also would he mind putting his seat belt on. He got very angry, shouting and swearing , became very aggressive and turned the radio up extremely loud.

While he was doing this, in my quick thinking, I took out my iphone and started recording him shouting at me while he didn't know i was recording, as he noticed my phone, I repeatedly asked him his name and taxi number as it wasn't displayed.

I told him I would call the RTA number and he didn't seem bothered until I told him I will send the video to the police.

I also took a video of the licence plate when I got out, even though he tried to wheel spin away after dropping me off. 

I will be sending a complaint to the RTA in the morning.


----------



## rsinner

rosy83 said:


> I don't mean to be confrontational or disrespect your opinions, but as a woman I feel its unfair that taxi drivers have repeatedly made me feel threatened, unsafe, scared.


I didnt have a car for about a year, so used to take taxis a lot. Cant really remember much about taxi drivers being rude etc. apart from them sometimes refusing to pick me up but running after some white face down the road. I would mind my own business, put my seat belt on, and hope that they didnt crash. I thought the drivers were okay.

But when my wife started taking taxis on a somewhat regular basis, when alone, MOST taxi drivers would try to strike a conversation, pry a lot, be rude etc. How they behave with a woman seems to be very different from how they behave with a male. How they behave with westerners is probably very different to how they behave with males from the sub continent.


----------



## vantage

i've had this conversation more than once...

"no need for seatbelt, sir. I'm a very good driver"
"what about the other drivers?"
"i can avoid them. Are you saying i am not a very good driver?"
"no - what happens if someone crashes into you?"
"i have never crashed, sir. Very safe"
"I just want to be safe, that's all"
etc

Most of this conversation at no more than a cigarette paper's width from the car in front at great speed, scything across lanes on Sh Za Rd.


----------



## Chocoholic

You simply tell them it's the law - end of story!


----------



## moniquemallo

Yesterday my husband and I encountered a very rude taxi driver who took us on a farther route than our usual route from the mall to our home. It made my husband very angry and the taxi driver was so rude all he did was shrug and said he didn't know. 

I thought about how we could report such behavior because this is my second time encountering such a driver who would drive you all around the city thinking you don't know where you're going.


----------



## rosy83

moniquemallo said:


> Yesterday my husband and I encountered a very rude taxi driver who took us on a farther route than our usual route from the mall to our home. It made my husband very angry and the taxi driver was so rude all he did was shrug and said he didn't know.
> 
> I thought about how we could report such behavior because this is my second time encountering such a driver who would drive you all around the city thinking you don't know where you're going.


Definitely do. People say people don't steal in Dubai and its not true. Ask for a receipt and also make it obvious you are taking down his taxi number. This may seem overly harsh but it protects you and makes it clear to them you are not good for their games.

Last week I encountered a driver being horrible to a woman with kids cus she did not have change of a 100 for her 30 dirham ride. As she got out upset and shortchanged she warned me make sure you have change

I got in and immediately called the complaints and queries line and loudly and clearly asked if carrying change is the responsibility of taxi drivers or passengers 
Of course it was confirmed that drivers must carry change. Suddenly the driver had plenty of change for my 100 dirham note 

I think if in doubt and if u can be bothered complain and also query these things. 


As for drivers pretending they don't understand u that is rubbish they understand alot more than they let on.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

rosy83 said:


> Definitely do. People say people don't steal in Dubai and its not true. Ask for a receipt and also make it obvious you are taking down his taxi number. This may seem overly harsh but it protects you and makes it clear to them you are not good for their games.


 People go overboard some times for nothing.

As far as I am concerned when you grab a cab you should:

a) Know the routes because it is common for cab drivers to get the most for the ride. Some times not intentionally. Bear in mind that long distances may be faster due to few traffic jams. 

I usually lay out the options for the ride and ask the driver's view. 100%of the time he was right. I got in the place quicker.

If he knows a better one and I feel like trying, I try.

b) I imagine myself grabbing a cab in Ottawa and handing over a $100 CAD bill. It is insane. Here people tend to walk with tons of cash with no change. You cannot expect the driver to have tons of change. Really you cannot.

c) Rudeness is simply not acceptable BUT check with yourself first to sort out whether he was really being rude with you or just frustrated. Just because he did not have change or ask you to have change next time does mean he was being rude. People can get upset for not having change because it disrupts his work.


----------



## crt454

Gwayland7 said:


> Quick story from me, last week I had a taxi driver who was on his phone (not hands free) twice in 5 minutes. I asked him to please not talk on the phone while he was driving, also would he mind putting his seat belt on. He got very angry, shouting and swearing , became very aggressive and turned the radio up extremely loud.
> 
> While he was doing this, in my quick thinking, I took out my iphone and started recording him shouting at me while he didn't know i was recording, as he noticed my phone, I repeatedly asked him his name and taxi number as it wasn't displayed.
> 
> I told him I would call the RTA number and he didn't seem bothered until I told him I will send the video to the police.
> 
> I also took a video of the licence plate when I got out, even though he tried to wheel spin away after dropping me off.
> 
> I will be sending a complaint to the RTA in the morning.


You sound like a back seat cop,i would of smacked you silly. Who are you to give orders to the driver.


----------



## zugzwang

crt454 said:


> You sound like a back seat cop,i would of smacked you silly. Who are you to give orders to the driver.


crt454, we are customers and this is a service we pay for. therefore, you either master the art of customer care or get another job. simple as that


----------



## zugzwang

Windsweptdragon said:


> RTA rang me a couple of weeks later, very early in morning, to say he'd been fined and offered his apologies. I forgot how much fine was but it was enough for me to not to remember amount, it was probably therefore right.
> 
> I wouldn't normally have bothered reporting him as I'd heard about a lack of action in other cases, but I was happy with the overall process.


i also reported a fairly horrifying experience with a driver who started the meter from 10 dhs and then wouldn't let me and my friend out of the car when we started complaining about it. long story short, i made the complaint, and two weeks later, rta called to let me know the driver got a fine of about 200dhs. 

not sure how much good it does, i wish at least they would learn their lesson and not put customers in situations like this again...

all in all, it is what it is, you just get in the taxi and pray he will drive good enough not to make you sick this time


----------



## Camden04

rosy83 said:


> Did you receive any follow up? I think the others have pointed out something, theres no real way of knowing anything was done or actions taken
> 
> Whole thing makes me fed up
> 
> I know the 'race card' is probably excessively discussed on this forum but I am pretty sure I get a bad time with the drivers because they assume I am pakistani or indian too so they can get away with picking on me.
> 
> Oh...to be a blue eyed blonde haired fair skinned resident......


Being described resident, I have had only one bad experience trying to be ripped off, more often the drivers don't understand me. One time they simply never showed up, I mean I had to go back into the home and they literally never showed up or called. But I have a car so taxis are rare option for me nowadays,. That being said, taxis here are very inexpensive and drivers fairly courteous. Will never be one of those who gets in the front seat though, this is not my buddy here.


----------



## Shoeshopper

All true..............They seem to have a blaitent disregard for people and peoples lives. They drive like mainiacs and get away with it!!!. I have reported a taxi driver a couple of weeks ago. We have just bought a new car and the taxi driver was milimeters from hitting us ......( he had passengers in the cab at the time!!). Have not heard anything about this matter. This is not the first time we have had dealings with these people.......Have they passed their driving tests!!......And another thing while im here ha!!!..............hygiene have they heard of soap and water..........I can cope .........just about (with the rudeness and bad manners from them) but to have to pay for the privlige of sitting in a car that smells of BO....rudeness and bad manners is just NOT ON !!!


----------



## vantage

Shoeshopper said:


> All true..............They seem to have a blaitent disregard for people and peoples lives. They drive like mainiacs and get away with it!!!. I have reported a taxi driver a couple of weeks ago. We have just bought a new car and the taxi driver was milimeters from hitting us ......( he had passengers in the cab at the time!!). Have not heard anything about this matter. This is not the first time we have had dealings with these people.......Have they passed their driving tests!!......And another thing while im here ha!!!..............hygiene have they heard of soap and water..........I can cope .........just about (with the rudeness and bad manners from them) but to have to pay for the privlige of sitting in a car that smells of BO....rudeness and bad manners is just NOT ON !!!


i doubt you'll get any reaction from the RTA for a taxi you weren't in not hitting you...........


----------



## Bigjimbo

vantage said:


> i doubt you'll get any reaction from the rta for a taxi you weren't in not hitting you...........


lol!


----------



## Camden04

Shoeshopper said:


> All true..............They seem to have a blaitent disregard for people and peoples lives. They drive like mainiacs and get away with it!!!. I have reported a taxi driver a couple of weeks ago. We have just bought a new car and the taxi driver was milimeters from hitting us ......( he had passengers in the cab at the time!!). Have not heard anything about this matter. This is not the first time we have had dealings with these people.......Have they passed their driving tests!!......And another thing while im here ha!!!..............hygiene have they heard of soap and water..........I can cope .........just about (with the rudeness and bad manners from them) but to have to pay for the privlige of sitting in a car that smells of BO....rudeness and bad manners is just NOT ON !!!


 Omg you must have just landed...Bo here is as common as the freakin sand!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Camden04 said:


> Omg you must have just landed...Bo here is as common as the freakin sand!


My mate Bo Melbegard from Karlskrona in Sweden is wondering why Bo is an issue. It's his given name!


----------



## Camden04

Hey my cap button wasn't working but thanks for the chuckle !


----------



## Shoeshopper

Camden04 said:


> Omg you must have just landed...Bo here is as common as the freakin sand!


Yes I am new to Dubai........3 months. Still no excuse for them to be rude ,smell and pretend not to know where places are because they don't want to take you as it not a long journey!!. But on the whole I like Dubai......it just takes a bit of getting used to!!


----------



## Camden04

I swear its true. I say marina mall and somehow they come back with "mirdif area"?


----------



## DebbieT11

OK, I'm pretty new here as well, and VERY new to the whole "cabbing" idea. But reading these posts has given me an education and reason to ask the following....

I thought when the cab showed up at my villa with 10dhs on the meter it was because I phoned in. When I hail one with lights on from the curb in town, there's rarely a charge on the meter. When I flag one in the parking lot of my local shopping center, there's generally a 5-6dhs charge on the meter. 

So, is it common/correct for there to already be a fare on the meter, or not?

I know, typical newbie question, right? Feel free to laugh and point. But I've not lived anywhere where I didn't have my own vehicle and ability to wander as I wish, and have VERY limited cab experience.


----------



## Camden04

Yes, when you phone in there is a charge for that, pretty sure it is 10 dhs, and same for shopping centers cause you're paying for the convenience of the taxi being right there. And bravo to you for actually hailing one!


----------



## Tropicana

I never heard of a charge for taking a taxi from a shopping center, unless things changed recently.


----------



## Camden04

Well since we are moving we sold my car and I just started taking taxis again, but I swore it said 6 Dhs when I got in. But for sure they charged me when I called in.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I reported a Taxi driver yesterday, but for good reasons.

Yesterday my spouse forgot her wallet fully loaded with cards and cash. I frankly thought it was gone. Opened up a ticket with RTA and she did not have any details of the cab other than its colour. It would ve been a real challenge to find the driver as she had not asked either for a receipt.

Turned out the driver called me around 4:30 AM when his shift was over and returned the wallet in our place. Everything was there. We thanked him and I called up RTA at 5:00 am and congratulated his attitude.


----------



## rsinner

Camden04 said:


> Yes, when you phone in there is a charge for that, pretty sure it is 10 dhs, a*nd same for shopping centers cause you're paying for the convenience of the taxi being right there*. And bravo to you for actually hailing one!


Sorry, but the highlighted portion above is not correct. There is an additional charge only if you call in for a taxi. In a shopping center, the meter should start from 3. But given the small amounts involved why create a fuss [i know matter of principle and all that, but still...].


----------



## Tropicana

So theres the possibility drivers are starting the meter before the passenger comes, and hoping he does not notice it.


----------



## rsinner

Tropicana said:


> So theres the possibility drivers are starting the meter before the passenger comes, and hoping he does not notice it.


Exactly. But when its a few Dhs why fight about it (even if it is a point of principle).


----------



## saraswat

With all this confusion let's get it from the horse's mouth as it were:

Fare Conditions

Excerpt:
"
All DTC taxis are subject to the following conditions:

Minimum taxi fare is 10 AED

_*Taxis are exempted from Salik fees.*_, obviously not updated, per the new rules, the Salik charge gets transferred to the customer... 

The journey is free if the meter is not operated.

Sharjah Emirate and Northern Emirates fare (either going or passing) will be charged an extra 20 AED.

Customers departing from Mina Rashid Port into Dubai will be charged an extra 20 AED on their fare.

Booking vehicle by Reservation and Distribution:

The starting meter fare is 6 AED from 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.

The starting meter fare is 7 AED from 10:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
"

Catching a cab waiting at a mall/shopping center would fall into the 'distribution' part of the above... don't think anyone is being sinister and starting the meter before hand or doing any other nefarious deed  (although the BO thing is nefarious enough) 

Hope that clears things up .. 


p.s: google is your friend ...


----------



## vantage

they could really use some common sense, some of these guys.

Adding 6 AED to a fare by nefarious means gets them an additional 6 AED, most of which is taken by 'THE MAN'

delivering a quality service, well driven, the correct way, politely, will get them a tip bigger than 6AED, which is then 100% theirs.

One thing i like about taxi drivers here - they all want to talk about the cricket, and dont ask you about football. I can't stand football, and detest football chat even more!


----------



## rsinner

saraswat said:


> Catching a cab waiting at a mall/shopping center would fall into the 'distribution' part of the above... don't think anyone is being sinister and starting the meter before hand or doing any other nefarious deed


That is incorrect. Take a taxi from Dubai Mall, MOE or wherever, they start only at 3 [most cabs I have taken recently were from Madinat Jumeirah which started at 3 as well]. Starting fare at the airport is 20/25 depending on the size of the taxi. Starting fare for telephone ordered cab is 6/10 depending on the time. 

So let me repeat myself - if someone starts the meter on the cab beforehand for a taxi not ordered by phone, he is trying to "cheat" you. But it is a small amount so doesn't really matter.


----------



## saraswat

rsinner said:


> That is incorrect. Take a taxi from Dubai Mall, MOE or wherever, they start only at 3 [most cabs I have taken recently were from Madinat Jumeirah which started at 3 as well]. Starting fare at the airport is 20/25 depending on the size of the taxi. Starting fare for telephone ordered cab is 6/10 depending on the time.
> 
> So let me repeat myself - if someone starts the meter on the cab beforehand for a taxi not ordered by phone, he is trying to "cheat" you. But it is a small amount so doesn't really matter.


You might have gotten into cabs which start the fare at AED 3, but this is only due to the fact that those cabs *have not* been ordered by the mall/shopping center management to sit and wait specifically for their customers, they are doing their regular rounds and have picked you up from that location.. There are however cabs, these would usually be the lines of them waiting outside prominent areas that *have* been ordered by the establishment to specifically wait on only their customers... These cabs would start their meter at AED 6/7 as mentioned in my earlier post.. 

I welcome you to take 5 mins of your time and call the DTC to confirm what I have just told you, as I have done earlier (this is something I thought about before as it has happened to me also) and have actually done so now for the sake of clarity and conformity (I am an auditor..) ... I make sure to verify my information before putting it out there.. It would be nice to do the same before making sweeping statements about cabs 'cheating' their customers...


----------



## rsinner

saraswat said:


> You might have gotten into cabs which start the fare at AED 3, but this is only due to the fact that those cabs *have not* been ordered by the mall/shopping center management to sit and wait specifically for their customers, they are doing their regular rounds and have picked you up from that location.. There are however cabs, these would usually be the lines of them waiting outside prominent areas that *have* been ordered by the establishment to specifically wait on only their customers... These cabs would start their meter at AED 6/7 as mentioned in my earlier post..
> 
> I welcome you to take 5 mins of your time and call the DTC to confirm what I have just told you, as I have done earlier (this is something I thought about before as it has happened to me also) and have actually done so now for the sake of clarity and conformity (I am an auditor..) ... I make sure to verify my information before putting it out there.. It would be nice to do the same before making sweeping statements about cabs 'cheating' their customers...


I give up. I dont need to call up RTA for this, as I am sure you have done the research. I still will say that you can get any taxi from any mall for 3 Dhs.


----------



## vantage

rsinner said:


> he is trying to "cheat" you. But it is a small amount so doesn't really matter.


i disagree with the 'it doesn't really matter' part.

Theft is theft.

The sort of guy that will do this is the sort of guy who will try and add a few km to the journey, will spend too much time looking at you in the mirror, instead of the road - etc


----------



## Camden04

I got in at mercato today...it was 3 Dhs. Tbh I never really looked before! The driver was actually such a careful driver I was a bit confused... And he didnt smell!!


----------



## Moe78

If taxis are being told to wait for customers at a particular establishment and then charge 6dhs at the start then like the minimum 10dhs charge where they advertised it in the news, this should be advertised too. Unless they officially announce it then it is technically illegal.

However, bear in mind that the starting rate goes up at night so 3dhs can go up to 6dhs for the night rate. This is separate and different to the booking charges if you call a taxi.

@Camden04, you sure you got into a taxi and not just a random guy's car LOL


----------



## Camden04

So cheeky!


----------



## Gwayland7

Who am I to give orders to a driver?? I'm the same person that puts food on his table, electricity in his apartment, credit on his phone, money to his family and clothes on his kids back. 

If you don't like taking orders, don't get a job as a public service employee. As a taxi driver, I'm sure one of his main responsibility is taking direction from his client. We all have responsibility in our lives, I don't believe its too much to expect a little professionalism and customer service, do you?

I am paying for a service and I expect that service to be carried out in an efficient, polite and most of all SAFE manner.

Oh and please feel free to come and try to "slap me silly" anytime you want, PM me and I will be happy to meet you at any place at your choosing. Love to see you try that. 
:boxing::boxing::boxing:




crt454 said:


> You sound like a back seat cop,i would of smacked you silly. Who are you to give orders to the driver.


----------



## vantage

Gwayland7 said:


> Oh and please feel free to come and try to "slap me silly" anytime you want, PM me and I will be happy to meet you at any place at your choosing. Love to see you try that.
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


No PM's. We want a public exhibition! when and where? Who's running a book?


----------



## actlightning

Yeah the location please...


----------



## actlightning

Ups old topic, sorry


----------



## rsingh17

*reported driver*

I did actually place a complaint a taxi driver to RTA hot line.
First hand experience rudeness and slapped by a driver, but the good thing only its not that hard lol.
But in any case on my opinion Dubai is a multi-culture place and an employee must always know how to communicate verbally in short basic English is a must specially on those customer service works. 

Really i have been here for a long period of time and my line of business i do have a long patience, but ironically to avoid such things like this here in a growing lively place all employers must hire a suitable person for the job. 

This are the common things that most likely to have a miss understanding.

1.Taxi cabs don't like to pick up a passengers once they knew the trip will be short one, because as we all know they have a quota.

2. Drivers not familiar with the location as a result if a passenger know the road better than the driver there will be an argument on the fares.

3. As i noticed drivers i guess don't know how to use the GPRS because as observed if they don't know the location they are calling for some people to guide them or they will ask the passenger, do you know the road on your location?

4. Pick up or on call reserved taxi is NOT turning off their lights, i will rate this probably 7 out 10 if i got a cab then driver will ask ( where ? ) if the know that travel will be short they will tell you "I have an on call pick up ".  so most likely i do i will go in first then i will let him drive then i tell him where.

5. This is the most crucial part is they need to be taught what is your job role and how you need to perform from it. This is very important for them to know.


Actually I'm not happy to complain but the guy slapped me  , I just wanted him to have a disciplinary 
action at his part, because at my line of work assaulting or insulting a consumer is equal to termination.

I hope my case or complaint on Dubai taxi hotline will be professionally dealt with.


----------



## rsingh17

*passenger complain*



rosy83 said:


> So here are my top 3 run ins with a taxi driver and then the award for "taxi driver who upset me enough to make me finally complain goes to story 3"
> 
> 1) Taxi driver tries to drive around me to pick up a white couple who look like they were about to hit the beach but then I managed to rightfully in the queue get in. Then for the rest of the only 10dhm journey the horrid man whinges about it being his prayer time and threatening to go straight to the mosque and I should know better. I pointed out to him that he has missed the prayer time (of the 5 a day) and why was his light on the cab on then? Needless to say he was abusive and also playing some religious guilt rubbish which wasnt even accurate.....oh and apparently he cannot control the light going off and on, on his taxi roof
> 
> 
> 2) A taxi driver picks me up and is so busy directing another gourmless taxi driver that he lets my meter fare run whilst he shouts out of the window and then hey presto in standstill traffic he loses concentration and brakes so abruptly that I bash and bruise my knee. Now in general they drive like maniacs and jerk the car at the best of times so I am not a precious petal....but this one very nearly sent me through the middle of the gap between seats. When I let out a yelp and a an OOUCH! The arrogant rude little guy started laughing and saying its the fault of the driver in front.....should of reported that one, but just tried to calm down and bite my tongue
> 
> 3) THE WINNER.....this guy pulls up outside dubai marina mall and tries to avoid picking people up until concierge whispers something to him. We load all our shopping bags and then I noticed that his meter already has 10DHM on it. Now the journey back to my flat on the marina is only 10DHM so I pointed this out. Now guys, myth and bull that taxi drivers feed u when this happens is that someone prebooked and then didnt show up and they cannot cancel the fare so OH NO.....look U have to pay. Not true...good drivers point out that the fare to my destination is going to be a certain amount so they will start the meter at the point it would naturAlly come to 10.
> This slimey guy started giving us abuse and saying to get out of his taxi whilst saying to the concierge in hindi....look they only want to go marina find me another customer.
> 
> The final nail in the coffin that pushed me over the edge was when he did finally drop us, despite seeing us, 2 ladies struggling with loads of bags he merely popped his boot open and parked far from the curve. With my hands full of shopping I forgot to shut his boot on the final trip.....HMMM suddenly he had the energy to storm out of his car and demand why his boot was left open.....to which i replied, well you got an extra 10 didn't you due to your dishonesty so im sure u can close your own boot seeing as though you are out of your seat now? And next thing i know hes shouting in my face and said in his suddenly vastly improved english YOU ARE AN IDIOT
> 
> 
> So yup reported him to the RTA....today I get a call saying the driver was questioned and he denied what happened and of course he wld never speak to woman like this. So in the end all he got is a warning and he will be 'monitored' for future offences
> 
> Now guys, I dont want him fired cus I know the old "oh but its only a few dhms to you so you should have let it go....oh he has starving kids to feed in pakistan....oh taxi drivers do 12 hour shifts and are exhausted and thats their excuse'.....
> 
> but CUMMON !! my dad was a manual labour on the docks in Wales making even less in the 60s and he managed to not abuse people or complain (and still feed his starving wife and kids....) He would have loved an air conditioned taxi driving job.
> 
> Also there are philipino staff that make a lot less than taxi drivers and they manage to be so helpful, humble, sweet.
> 
> Apologies for the LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG post but can anyone share experiences / or has anyone reported a taxi driver.....what feedback / follow up were you given?


I did actually place a complaint a taxi driver to RTA hot line.
First hand experience rudeness and slapped by a driver, but the good thing only its not that hard lol.:fingerscrossed:
But in any case on my opinion Dubai is a multi-culture place and an employee must always know how to communicate verbally in short basic English is a must specially on those customer service works. 

Really i have been here for a long period of time and my line of business i do have a long patience, but ironically to avoid such things like this here in a growing lively place all employers must hire a suitable person for the job. 

This are the common things that most likely to have a miss understanding on cabs in dubai as observed.:confused2:

1.Taxi cabs don't like to pick up a passengers once they knew the trip will *be short one*, because as we all know they have a quota.

2. *Drivers not familiar with the location* as a result if a passenger know the road better than the driver there will be an argument on the fares. or driver playing dumb.:eyebrows:

3. As i noticed drivers i guess* don't know how to use the GPRS *because as observed if they don't know the location they are calling for some people to guide them or they will ask the passenger, do you know the road on your location?:heh:

4. Pick up or on call reserved taxi is NOT turning off their lights, i will rate this probably 7 out 10 if i got a cab then driver will ask ( where ? ) if the know that travel will be short they will tell you "I have an on call pick up ".  so most likely i do i will go in first then i will let him drive then i tell him where.:eyebrows:

5. This is the most crucial part is they need to be taught what is your job role and how you need to perform from it. This is very important for them to know.:noidea:


Actually I'm not happy to complain but the guy slapped me  , I just wanted him to have a disciplinary action at his part, because at my line of work assaulting or insulting a consumer is equal to termination.:cell:eace:

I hope my case or complaint on Dubai taxi hotline will be professionally dealt :fingerscrossed:eace:with.:fingerscrossed:


----------

